# Sportsman's Guide "Hunting Gear Clearance"



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 21, 2005)

For those Woody's Campfire members who are still looking for those "after-season" year end clearance sales.... lots of camo clothing, hunting boots, blinds, and tree stands and climbing accessories.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/section/sl.asp?s=3645&t=y


----------

